# Buying a 10m x 5m large size motorized from oversea country，is it possible？



## maywang0627

We never expected to receive an order from the African country of Angola, and it is a 10mx5m large electric engineering screen.
We have no problem making such a large screen, but we are very concerned about the transportation, if it is safe to transport this large object to the customer's designated location is a problem. But ,finally ,we did it . We specially rented a 45 'container to transport this screen for our customers, of course the freight is expensive. But the customer gets the screen he wants, and it's worth it,right ?


----------

